# Clinical Rotations and books



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

Are there any good books to carry around when doing my rotations at the hospital?

I find the oxford handbooks too vague at times.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You're right that they are a bit vague, however it's better to know something about a disease than nothing at all. If you get quizzed by your attending physician on a patient's disorder, you'll be in the clear if you know enough basic information. Teaching you the advanced aspects and clinical care will be his/her job. Oxford will at least get you to that stage.

If you still want something more that you can brush up on with full detail though, you should take a look at PDA's/Pocket PC's, etc. You can get full text books or great programs that work pretty fast.

Another extremely helpful thing to have is one of these: Amazon.com: Maxwell Quick Medical Reference (Maxwell, Quick Medical Reference Maxwell, Quick&#133;


----------

